# Pay Attention.



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Just a note to remind you all that keepnig wide awake and paying attention is a good idea in this game. Especially if you work on live systems.

I was working with a pal yesterday in a sub station. He was fixing a triple pole circuit breaker on to the Din Rail and the bus bar phase poles when he somehow shorted out two 415 volt phases. He blew 2 189 amp fuses and took the hair of his eyebrows and got ' welders flash' in both eyes. I took hinm to the local A and E for minor burns but inspite of his good humour - he was a lucky boy. Needless to say he will do the same trick again as no doubt I will. 


Frank


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

frank said:


> Just a note to remind you all that keepnig wide awake and paying attention is a good idea in this game. Especially if you work on live systems.
> 
> I was working with a pal yesterday in a sub station. He was fixing a triple pole circuit breaker on to the Din Rail and the bus bar phase poles when he somehow shorted out two 415 volt phases. He blew 2 189 amp fuses and took the hair of his eyebrows and got ' welders flash' in both eyes. I took hinm to the local A and E for minor burns but inspite of his good humour - he was a lucky boy. Needless to say he will do the same trick again as no doubt I will.
> 
> ...



Where's the PPE?? Here you could never get into a substation without it.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah! very surprising working at a hot substation with no ppe.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

He was wearing flash glasses. He was stood on an insulated mat. He was wearing gloves to his hands and upper arms.He had his foot on an emergency stop switch .He was watched by a second person. Still got into trouble.Frank


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

wish him well.


----------



## Hivoltage98 (Dec 17, 2010)

He should have been wearing a calorie suit. Wear the suit and Walk away. Don't wear the suit and get carried away.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

frank said:


> ... Needless to say he will do the same trick again as no doubt I will.
> 
> 
> Frank


 Darwin theory being tested again.



frank said:


> ...He had his foot on an emergency stop switch. He was watched by a second person. Still got into trouble.Frank


You think his reaction time to push the stop switch will be faster than the arc flash?

Second person can do nothing but watch him get cooked, and call for help after the damage has been done.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

frank said:


> Just a note to remind you all that keepnig wide awake and paying attention is a good idea in this game. Especially if you work on live systems.
> 
> I was working with a pal yesterday in a sub station. He was fixing a triple pole circuit breaker on to the Din Rail and the bus bar phase poles when he somehow shorted out two 415 volt phases. He blew 2 189 amp fuses and took the hair of his eyebrows and got ' welders flash' in both eyes. I took hinm to the local A and E for minor burns but inspite of his good humour - he was a lucky boy. Needless to say he will do the same trick again as no doubt I will.
> 
> ...



Sounds like wearing some PPE would have helped.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

frank said:


> Just a note to remind you all that keepnig wide awake and paying attention is a good idea in this game. Especially if you work on live systems.
> 
> I was working with a pal yesterday in a sub station. He was fixing a triple pole circuit breaker on to the Din Rail and the bus bar phase poles when he somehow shorted out two 415 volt phases. He blew 2 189 amp fuses and took the hair of his eyebrows and got ' welders flash' in both eyes. I took hinm to the local A and E for minor burns but inspite of his good humour - he was a lucky boy. Needless to say he will do the same trick again as no doubt I will.
> 
> ...


NFPA 70E..http://www.nsls.bnl.gov/esh/highlights/pdf/nfpa_presentation.pdf

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADRA_enUS404US404&q=nfpa+70e+pdf


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> wish him well.



Ever notice most people dress for this..... Yet few wear face protection (or adequate)?:no:

Some times it does not matter the steps we take,we can only manage the risk,not eliminate it.


----------

